
2013: XKCD Plots in Matplotlib: Going the Whole Way - ycnews
http://jakevdp.github.io/blog/2013/07/10/XKCD-plots-in-matplotlib/
======
brain_froze
See also: [http://xkcdgraphs.com/](http://xkcdgraphs.com/)

